# Mast meeting.....15 jan 2019



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Marine Aquarium Society of Toronot (MAST)


Our next regular meeting will be held, WEDNESDAY, 15 January, starting at 7:30 pm at the Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 15, 80 Mary Street, Brampton, ON. 

Mr Victor Mota will answer any questions about starting a saltwater tank after we see a video. Vic is a clownfish breeder, you can also ask questions about clownfish breeding.

All are welcome, we hope, more people will join us as members to enjoy this hobby.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

How was the showing? Any possibility of making remote video conf options as well? Not to near but was interested  is this monthly meeting? - thanks!!

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

It is a monthly meeting, every 3rd wed of the month. You are welcome to attend.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

loonie said:


> It is a monthly meeting, every 3rd wed of the month. You are welcome to attend.


Same location same time every time? I'd like to attend but time and location has never been in my favor.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Same location same time every time? I'd like to attend but time and location has never been in my favor.


This year is a new location in Brampton compared to the past, it was held downtown Toronto.

We hope to see more reefers from Brampton area to join us.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I would be interested but Brampton is out of my way. Maybe next time.


----------

